# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Работа 1C portable ПЛАТФОРМЫ + конфигурации Бухгалтерия - ВОЗМОЖНО?

## Copwaj

Всех форумчан приветствую!
Только начинаю работу с 1С (обучаюсь), поэтому прошу сильно камнями не закидывать. Вопрос по установке системы 1С:

Возможна ли корректная работа портативной Repack версии технолог. платформы, допустим, 8.3.16.1148, с конфигурацией "Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0.74.76"?
Конфигурация - это же просто набор конфигурационных файлов - сильно в системе не прописывается?
И конфигурации лечить же не надо? (у меня есть скачанные - Бухг. предпр., Бухг. предпр. УПРОЩЕНКА, Бухг. предпр. ПРЕДПРИНИМАТЕЛЬ - все версии 3.0.74.76)

Т.е., мои действия:
I вариант - портативная версия технолог. платформы:
1. Распаковать portable в любую папку.
2. Установить конфигурацию.
3. Запустить portable.

[SPOILER=Readme portable]Особенности работы с портативной сборкой платформы 1С:Предприятие 8:

1. При первом запуске будут "подхвачены" все базы, присутствующие в установочной версии программы (если таковая имеется на компьютере и её список баз не пустой). Информационные базы, которые будут добавлены в список установочной версии платформы 1С (если таковая установлена) автоматически в списке баз портативной сборки появляться НЕ БУДУТ, но их можно будет добавить вручную.

2. Так же, как и в установочная версии, для удобства работы и быстроты создания новых баз или обновления уже имеющихся рекомендуется в окне со списком баз нажать на кнопку Настройка и добавить Каталог шаблонов по умолчанию. Находится он в скрытой папке, поэтому нужно включить отображение таких папок в проводнике Windows. Находясь в любой папке на диске нажмите меню Сервис (если его не видно, то сначала нажмите на клавиатуре клавишу Alt) и перейдите к меню Свойства (параметры) папки - вкладка Вид.[/SPOILER]

Почему portable? Всегда стараюсь ставить портативки - не хочу загаживать систему.
Или все-таки установить нормально технолог. платформ. 8.3.16.1148 (патчить буду multikey - по отзывам он точно стабильно работает с новыми версиями)? Это если подружить портативку с конфигурацией не получится(

Тогда последовательность такая?:
1. Установить, вылечить технолог. платформ. 8.3.16.1148
2. Установить, (вылечить?) конфиг. Бухг. предпр. 3.0.74.76. 
И тут сразу еще вопрос - можно ли ставить более старые версии конфигураций, если будет установлена свежая технолог. платформ. 8.3.16.1148?
3. Работать.

Да, и еще несколько вопросов:
1. Как сделать, чтобы создаваемую БД можно было без проблем открыть на другом компьютере с 1С?
2. Посоветуйте пожалуйста хорошую литературу/онлайн уроки по 1С (знаю, инфы в интернете много, но попробуй, найди качественную). Отзыв видел, что из литературы хорош Радченко, видео-курсы - Гилев)
3. Если портативная техн. платформа будет - можно ли потом поставить более ее новую версию, чтобы при этом конфигурация также с ней нормально работала? И если обновлять конфигурацию, то будет ли все норм с техн. платформой?

Заранее благодарю всех отозвавшихся на мой пост людей) 
ПЫ СЫ: Уже весь интернет (и этот форум тоже) прогуглил на эти вопросы, но  внятного ответа не нашел, поэтому пишу тут.
Всех благ

----------


## Fltr

> Всех форумчан приветствую!
> Только начинаю работу с 1С (обучаюсь), поэтому прошу сильно камнями не закидывать. Вопрос по установке системы 1С:
> 
> Возможна ли корректная работа портативной Repack версии технолог. платформы, допустим, 8.3.16.1148, с конфигурацией "Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0.74.76"?
> Конфигурация - это же просто набор конфигурационных файлов - сильно в системе не прописывается?
> И конфигурации лечить же не надо? (у меня есть скачанные - Бухг. предпр., Бухг. предпр. УПРОЩЕНКА, Бухг. предпр. ПРЕДПРИНИМАТЕЛЬ - все версии 3.0.74.76)
> 
> Т.е., мои действия:
> I вариант - портативная версия технолог. платформы:
> ...


Да, с портативной версией все конфигурации будут работать.
Лично я отказался от использования портативки (был негативный опыт), предпочитаю версии Repack, с ними работать удобнее чем с Multikey.
Базы с более ранними релизами конфигураций без проблем будут запускаться на релизе платформы 8.3.16.1148, в том числе и на других компьютерах. По сути база данных - это один файл с именем 1cv8.1cd, его можно копировать . Платформы вообще не обновляются, а устанавливаются параллельно в разные каталоги, на компьютере может быть установлено несколько релизов платформ, для каждой базы может быть указан свой релиз платформы. Рекомендовать литературу или курсы - в зависимости от того, какую функцию вы будете выполнять (специалист по платформе, по конфигурациям, программист и другое)

----------

deltax (15.12.2022)

----------

